#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Leica TCR 705

## lampos

Από τους κορυφαίους κατασκευαστές του είδους , με την φήμη κ την αξιοπιστία της Leica Geosystems
Γεωδαιτικός Σταθμός μετρήσεων χωρίς πρίσμα , μέγιστης ακριβείας .
Αυτόματες διορθώσεις αξόνων   καμπυλότητας διάθλασης κ κλίσης . Ιδιαίτερα ελαφρύς (μόνο 5 kg ) , βολικός , γρήγορος κ πολύ εύχρηστος .
Σκοπεύσεις με ατέρμονη περιστροφή των δίσκων κ προσδιορισμός σημείων χωρίς σύστημα κλειδώματος .
Σιγουριά στις μετρήσεις με διπλό ηλεκτρονικό αντισταθμιστή . Σύγχρονη περιστροφή του laser μαζί με το όργανο . Οπτική κέντρωση ακριβείας με laser .
Μνήμη - onboard - μέτρησης 1 0000 σημείων . Τροφοδοσία μπαταρίας με ελάχιστη αυτονομία διάρκειας 4ωρών δυνατότητας 1000 ταχυμετρικών μετρήσεων
Δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με –αυτόνομη-εξωτερική μονάδα τροφοδοσίας , πρόσθετη δυνατότητα για αυτόνομη τροφοδοσία από αλκαλικές μπαταρίες 1.5V με adaptor – GAD 39- . Αυτόματο Power off για εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας χωρίς απώλεια οριζοντίωσης κ συνορθώσεων .
Περιέχει onboard πολλά κ ποικιλόμορφα προγράμματα τοπογραφίας , γεωμετρίας υπαίθρου , χαράξεων κ.λ.π
Διαθέτει αποσπώμενο τρικόχλιο . Προστασία από σκόνη νερό κατασκευή IP 54 .  

Σύνδεση USB   για  Upload – Load , επικοινωνία με υπολογιστή . Περιλαμβάνει το λογισμικό γραφείου Leica Survey Office για την επεξεργασία των μετρήσεων , καθώς κ για το “ανέβασμα “ σημείων χάραξης κ.λ.π

* Λεπτομερή τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά:*
Μεγέθυνση                                        : 30 x
Αεροστάθμες                                       : κυκλική σταγόνας , ευαισθησία 2 mm
                                                        : ηλεκτρονική  ,  ευαισθησία 2 mm
Αντιστάθμιση                                        : ηλεκτρονική 2δύο αξόνων , συνεχής έλεγχος της οριζοντίωσης του οργάνου για την σιγουριά και την ακρίβεια των μετρήσεων , εύρος ρυθμίσεων 0.07 mgon , ακρίβεια ρυθμίσεων 0.5 gon .
 Κίνηση οργάνου για σκοπεύσεις              : ατέρμονη , οριζόντια – κατακόρυφα , μικροβατικοί κοχλίες χωρίς κλείδωμα για βολική κ εύκολη στόχευση .
Κέντρωση                                           : laser ,  για ευκολία πάνω από τρίποδα .
Ακρίβεια μέτρησης γωνιών                      : 1 ,5 mgon
Ελάχιστη ανάγνωση
μετρούμενης γωνίας                              : 0.0005
Μέτρηση απόστασης                             : Χωρίς πρίσμα : 80 μ. , Μίνι πρίσμα : 1 200 μ. , Με 1ένα πρίσμα : 3000 μ . Με 3τρία πρίσματα         : 5000 μ.           
Ακρίβεια μέτρησης απόστασης                 : +/-(2 mm + 2 ppm )
Χρόνος μέτρησης απόστασης                 : Κανονική μέτρηση : < 1 sec , Γρήγορη μέτρηση : < 0.5 sec      
Ελάχιστη ανάγνωση απόστασης               : < 1 mm
Συνορθώσεις μετρήσεων                        : αυτόματες , σφάλμα σκοπευτικού άξονα κ κατακορύφου δείκτη , καμπυλότητα γης , διάθλαση , διόρθωση κλίσης .
Οθόνη                                                : Φωτιζόμενη , LCD 144χ64 pixel , 8οκτώ γραμμές με 24 χαρακτήρες   MENU : Αγγλικό
Πληκτρολόγιο                                       : αλφαριθμητικό 24 πλήκτρα , Αγγλικό
Τρικόχλιο                                            : αποσπώμενο
Τροφοδοσία :                                      : Εργοστασιακά , αποσπώμενες μπαταρίες επαναφορτιζόμενες NiMh , τύπου GEB 1 1 1 1.8 Ah , GEB 1 21 3.6 Ah . Προσαρμογέας CAD 39 για αυτόνομη λειτουργία με 6έξη αλκαλικές  μπαταρίες   AA 1.5 V απλές η επαναφορτιζόμενες .
Αριθμός μετρήσεων                               : με GEB 1 1 1 αυτονομία  4 ώρες 1000 ταχυμετρικές μετρήσεις , με GEB 1 21 8 ώρες 2000 ταχυμετρικές μετρήσεις .
Εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας                         : Power off χωρίς απώλεια οριζοντίωσης κ συνορθώσεων . Αυτόματο Power off ανάλογα με σχετικό setup .
Θύρα επικοινωνίας                                 : RS -232 C - USB ,
Μενού Διαλόγων                                   : Αγγλικό
Διαστάσεις & Βάρος                                   :160X150X330mm /5  kg
Ενσωματωμένα Προγράμματα             :  Χάραξη , Αποτύπωση με κωδικοποίηση και γρήγορη κωδικοποίηση , Οπισθοτομία , Μεταφορά υψομέτρων , Offset , Εμβαδόν και όγκος , Ένωση απρόσιτων σημείων Καταβιβασμός υψομέτρων  Κρυφό σημείο , Γραμμή αναφοράς , Έλεγχος οπισθοσκόπευσης
Πρόγραμμα επικοινωνίας με PC
(κατέβασμα μετρήσεων , επεξεργασία
μετρήσεων  format , ανέβασμα
υπολογισμένων σημείων χάραξης
γεωδαισίας κ format                              : PC software Package, Leica Survey Office

*Παραδίδονται :*
  1 χ  Leica TCR705 Total Station με τρικόχλιο
1 x GKL111 Intelligent charger , φορτιστής μπαταρίας
1 x A / C adaptor για φόρτιση από αυτοκίνητο
1 x Leica GEB 1 1 1 μπαταρία
1 χ Leica πλαστικό σάκο προστασία από βροχή
1 χ λαστιχένιος προσαρμογέα τηλεσκοπίου για σκοπεύσεις κόντρα στον ήλιο .
1 χ Leica καλώδιο RS 232 - USB επικοινωνίας με PC
1 X Πυξίδα ακριβείας Leica
1 χ βιβλίο με ολοκληρωμένες ελληνικές οδηγίες χρήσεως .
1 x βαλίτσα μεταφοράς
PC software Package , Leica Survey Office
Συνπαραδίδονται :
1 x Τρίποδας αλουμινίου βαρέως τύπου
1 x Κοντάρι 3 μ. πτυσσόμενο ! για απρόσκοπτη αποτύπωση πίσω από εμπόδια , διαβαθμισμένο για ύψος σκοπεύσεως .
1 x μικρό κάτοπτρο ( mini prism ) 300 μ.
1 x μεγάλο κάτοπτρο 1500 μ. .
1 x επιπλέον  mini prism αποσπώμενο από με ανακλαστήρα στόχαστρο κ με 5 αποσπώμενα χρωματιστά λεπτά κοντάρια 20 cm , τέλεια για αστικές αποτυπώσεις κ για χαράξεις οικοδομικών , οδοποιίας , υδραυλικών


*** Το όργανο λειτουργεί ολοκληρωμένα . Δεν φέρει κανένα σημάδι κακομεταχείρισης

Τιμη : *2.000* Ευρω

Επικοινωνια : τηλ ********** (τηλέφωνα δεν επιτρέπονται στις αγγελίες)
                      email : spyros842000@yahoo.gr

----------

